# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Manipulation Fichiers Audio

## black is beautiful

Salut,

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait un programme qui me permettrait manipuler une musique pour par exemple ne recuperer que la voix, qu'un seul instrument. Je sais c'est compliquer et on obtient pas toujours de bon rsultat mais est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un programme sous la main?

Merci d'avance

A+

----------


## black is beautiful

Il n'y a vraiment personne qui s'y connait en manipulation de son?

----------


## phoenix440

salut

j'ai dj entendu parler d'un logiciel qui s'appel encore, pour transformer une musique en partition mais heu decomposer une musique...jamais entendu parler dsl

----------


## ouskel'n'or

Mais si, a existe... La preuve : On voit a dans tous les bons polars tl amricains...   ::lol::  
Je plaisante mais j'ai cherch quelque chose de similaire sans le trouver. Comme il y a quelques annes, a existe peut-tre chez un spcialiste du son, tu devrais regarder chez Creative.

Bonne chance

----------


## trattos

Ce n'est pas vraiment possible!
Il faudrai jouer avec les frquences, savoir entre quelles et quelles frquences se situe la voix, tel instrument, ...
Donc un logiciel qui arriverai parfaitement  te sortir que la voix ben c'est pas encore n!

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Parfaitement, non, mais au moins en partie, c'est jouable. On peut filtrer le signal pour en extraire quelque chose.
Par exemple, les drivers des chipsets AC'97 permettent de faire du "karaok", en supprimant dans une certaine mesure la composante voix. Il suffirait, par exemple, de soustraire ce signal karaok au signal original pour obtenir la voix.

Donc dire que ce n'est pas possible, non. Mais de l  trouver le logiciel qui le fait, a, par contre...

++

----------

